# Black wheels on a Burgandy car??



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I've got a question.

Does anyone think black rims look good on a burgandy B13. 

The rims have all black lip, inner wheel and little centre cap. But have dual 5 spokes in silver. and the wheel nuts exposed so there add a little more silver.

I don't know how to upload the photo because I saved it in my documents. If anyone knows how let me know.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmm I dont think Ive ever seen rims like that...I got black rims with a chrome lip and chrome lugs...

I can kinda picture wut U saying--it should look good on your ride -just make sure U get dark tints..


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Your pic needs to be hosted by a website.. you can try Image Station or you can try www.printroom.com
Then simply find the location of the adress .. (like www.imagestation.com/Viewalbum/12345.htm) and copy and paste that into the IMG button when about to post.

I dont knwo about everyone else, but I am not a huge fan of black rims. I think they look like the original black rims they use for Spares, or a tire missing its hubcaps.
However, if you like them, you should be proud of your purchase


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i used to feel the same way but black rims do look good if its on a black car and the rims have a polished aluminum/chrome lip just point out that they arent steelies. I would get some if my car was black.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I've got GM wheels on my charcoal colored car. It does look like I have steelies from a distance other than the size. I'm posting more pics today hopefully. Check out it, it'll be in the Members Rides by tonight.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I guess my blacks would look less appealing if I didnt have the chrome lip....but my car is white and I think it looks GOOD with my dark tints--- it all comes together.

We have to coordinate.....


----------

